# anyone hvae experience with these?



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm just curious, because I'm a freak and I can't help myself, I found these on the home page. THEY COME IN ORANGE (well they will soon) but that's my favorite color! Here they are. 

XENITH SERIES - Cadence Acoustics, LTD

The only thing is that I don't see anything in the mono block over a 400 watt. But from what I'm understanding, if I go with the IB setup and the AE 12's, it shouldn't matter much. I'm guessing I would only need one 400.1 and then then rest would be on the active front and the rear fill (I need cause of the kids). Here's what i was thinking of going with, provided I can sell off my stuff. 

Xa400.1 Linear AB Mono Block - For subs ran at 2 ohm load. (would I need 2 of these or just one?)
Xa125.2 Linear Class AB Stereo - For rear fill
Xa175.4 Linear Class AB Stereo - To run front tweets, and mid range
Xa175.2 Linear Class AB Stereo - To run front mid bass

I definitely like the small footprint of these amps and of course I love the color. I know it's not worth buying just because of that. But what I'm going to be running now are all Rockford Fosgate amps. 

So what are the comparisons between the two. Does Cadence blow Fosgate out of the water in performance and efficiency or are they comparable? What is the quality of both? I really have no idea about Cadence. But I'm interested in finding out more. 

Thanks!


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm not sure about that particular line from Cadence, but I run one of their iA series amps and its a beast for how small it is.


----------

